# I have a powerpoint question about the group button



## rgnsuphc (Mar 20, 2010)

I am trying to use ungroup a picture but the group button is faded out. Why is this? and how would I go about to unfading it?


----------



## PCRIDE (Mar 20, 2010)

This is excel forum. But the answer would be your picture is a flat JPG , there may not be another layer to ungroup it. Are you using PP shapes or just images?

When you group something your taking multiple shapes as layers and making them into one shape so they act and move as one.

Does this help?


----------



## rgnsuphc (Mar 20, 2010)

i know its excel, i been trying to figure out this problem, so i figured why not try here.. anyways im using images and the image is a gif


----------



## PCRIDE (Mar 20, 2010)

Yea so that won't work, because a .gif is a flat image, you can't ungroup it because there is nothing to ungroup.

Now you could take 2 gif images, CTRL click them both, them press CTRL G to group them, now they act as one. Then the button to ungroup will be available.


----------



## rgnsuphc (Mar 20, 2010)

that work, but is there any way to insert a image that i would be able to group?


----------



## PCRIDE (Mar 20, 2010)

I am not sure you understand what grouping is used for. Why do you need to group a single image, what are you going to group it with? This is what I don't understand. What are you expecting the image to do if you could un-group it?

I use Visio and PowerPoint a lot and I group all the time when I am building a diagram of something that has multiple parts to it. A box, a text box, a label etc... Then I select all three of the items and group them.

Now they act as one item and I can use it as such.

Are you trying to seperate background image from the foreground? You need photoshop to seperate an image.


----------



## rgnsuphc (Mar 20, 2010)

IM DOING THIS ASSIGMENT OUT OF THE BOOK. THE DIRECTIONS SAYS "TO IMPORT THE PICTURE(incarus.gif). UPGROUP THE PICTURE. DELETE THE RED TIE(the incarus has a red tie) AND THEN REGROUP THE CLIP" 

SO I AM TRYING TO GET RID OF THE RED TIE IN THE PICTURE.


----------



## PCRIDE (Mar 20, 2010)

Well thats still impossible because you cant ungroup an image like that. I would ask your teacher.

I just tested this and it will not work like that. A gif is a single layer image. Could there be another file called incarus.ppt that contains a shape or something?

What is the book called? I would like to see this.


----------

